# EDP???



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

hi guys

i want to know What is EDP. I read this in one of news paper and not understood that wat is it.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 3, 2009)

Try google or wikipedia


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

In what context did you read it? There may be one thousand EDP's in the world. Please be specific. What was the article about?


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

EDP is the designation of a job related to MCA.... what is that???? and already tried google and wikipedia but not getting the accurate answer.... what should be done .... is it related to software


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

any answer???


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 3, 2009)

Electronic Data Processing ???


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

I really don't know. On a lighter note : tElugu Desam Party (T silent)


----------

